
“The recent events in France have convinced me to directly talk to you” - ZainRiz
http://english.khamenei.ir/news/2436/The-recent-events-in-France-have-convinced-me-to-directly-talk
======
zanethomas
didn't have a single word of condemnation for the perpetrators of the paris
attack

~~~
intopieces
A fair criticism. However, would a one-line about condemning the attacks
change anything about how you view the content of this speech, the man
himself, or the form of government he oversees? For me, no. He has many good
points in this speech, and I agree with everything he says. But he's still the
leader of a totalitarian theocracy with a deplorable human rights record;
condemning the Hebdo attacks directly (as opposed to indirectly, as we know
Iran does) wouldn't affect that.

